# PLEASE HELP! Cichlids gasping at bottom and surface!



## sjrexroad1 (Jun 4, 2014)

I started a 75 gallon African cichlid tank a few months ago, and have been slowly stocking the tank. I have had no problems until today.
Yesterday, I installed a new Universal Rock background into the tank and did a 40% water change. I added the directed amount of Stress Coat + and aquarium salt during the water change. Last night and this morning, the fish all seemed fine. Eating well, active, no issues noted. After work today, I come home to half of my cichlids dead, and all the other fish either gasping for air at the surface or laying on the bottom of the tank. I immediately repositioned the wave maker and output tube from the canister filter to agitate the water surface, creating bubbles in the water. After about 20 minutes, the fish seemed more normal, back to swimming and their usual activities. I did a 10% water change, being careful as always to match the water temperature (82*F), and added Stress Coat + as directed. About 2 hours later, the fish seem to be going downhill again. I'm afraid I'm going to lose the rest of my fish! The only thing I changed or did differently was installing that Universal Rock background, which stirred up the aragonite substrate a good bit (which is why I did the 40% water change right after).
I tested the water today and all was right where it should be: no nitrite or ammonia, very low nitrate, pH about 8.2, medium hardness, temp 82*F. I don't know what else to do.
What can I do to prevent more loss of fish?! Any advise would be so appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## hose91 (Mar 5, 2014)

Ugh, sorry for your losses! I'm not familiar with all the properties of stress coat, but assume you've added a dechlorinator like prime at all your water changes? Did you use any silicone to seal the BG into the tank? Some of the GE silicone labeled "kitchen/bath" has fungicide in it to prevent mold/mildew, and is pretty toxic to fish. Odds are its something to do with the background. was there any other foreign substance involved? Did it smell funny? Do you have another tank you can move them to in the meantime? If there is nothing else you did new, I guess I'd think seriously about taking it out and doing some more water changes?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

+1 to what hose mentioned about silicone.

API stress coat does remove chlorine and chloramine according to the product description. Your parameters seem spot on. Definitely looking at the BG/silicone as the culprit.


----------



## workharddieproud (Nov 7, 2013)

Did you pre wash the background?? One thing I would do is lower the water temp from 82, warmer water carries less oxygen. Good luck.


----------



## sjrexroad1 (Jun 4, 2014)

Thank you everyone! I have not lost anymore fish and they all seem happy again and are eating well today. I did drop the temp to 79 as well as redirect the wave maker to agitate the water surface more, so lots of bubbles in the water.
I did pre-wash the BG, and never noticed any smells or anything. I also used nothing to secure it - just buried the bottom in the 3-4" of aragonite, and used the filter pipes, etc to hold the top. I took the background out as soon as I discovered the dead/dying fish and did a 40% water change last night. I did another 50% water change today. Always using Stress Coat +, which does remove chlorine and chloramine, as well as provide a slime coat to help prevent stress in the fish.
Whatever happened, what I did seemed to solve the issue. I'm heartbroken at the loss of so many fish, but I'll continue stocking over the next several weeks. I will not be reinstalling the BG, and will be sure to keep the water agitation up to provide more oxygen. Thanks again for all the help!


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Glad to hear the remaining fish pulled through.

And welcome to the forum....


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

I wonder what it was that was killing the fish, though...
Puzzling for sure


----------

